# Old shimano Bantam 100



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Any idea how old this reel is? Its my dads, he cant remember when exactly he got it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I want to say 1980-83 but it could have been '79.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

There are some beauties on eBay, with good background info:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Ban...683?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23165317c3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cla...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23162a4951

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SHI...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bede74f5


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Old man Pooch here in laporte has some bantam 100s for fifty dollars very nice shape i bought one from him and want to bass fish with it he says its his all time favorite reel.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

It still works good I caught fish on it last year. My dad says he thinks he got it around 1979. He said that he knew very few people that were using Shimano products back then in saltwater and it was actually given to him from a guy that was given about 5 reels to test out.


----------



## Roughwata85 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have one that I got from my grandpa that he gave me with the original box and sales reciept inside of the box, i can't remember the exact year off hand but it was the early eighties. It went for 60.00$ back then. Something pretty neat to own for sure!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very jealous!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

If you know where I can get one for $50, PM me. I would love to have one!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Check out the three eBay links in posting #3 in this thread, wannaB. They are all closed now, but all went for $50-60. There are probably more listed. I've had great luck getting used Curados on eBay. You just have to be very careful looking at the photos and checking out all the details before bidding. The old 100 is a very cool looking reel!


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool reel! Thats my go to reel. We got it for my dad for christmas in 79 or 80. I have a new curoda in the box spooled and ready but i cant put that old bantam down. 

Jason


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Shimano Bantaam 100*

I got mine in the early '80s and has been fished hard since then. It was my first 'Low Profile' reel and hard to look at, but got used to it.

I use it mainly for short casts back under the trees and mangroves for Largemouth Bass, but not surprised a when a big redfish takes it. It definitely holds its own.

BTW; it is the only reel that I have with braid on it.

I won't part with mine for $50.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a BMG-100XSG that I bought from Jimmy Houston himself at a boat show in Tulsa on 2/2/85. It is almost identical to the reel being discussed. Reel has been used extensively and is still smooth as silk; however, the pinion gear is kaput and I cannot find a replacement due to the age of the reel. Have checked with Shimano and several of the reel repair places. I am looking at the receipt and the reel cost a grand total of $38.95 plus $1.17 tax for a total of $40.12 (wonder what an identical reel would cost today). The reel has rubber handle grips and am fairly certain that the reel with wood handle grips preceded this reel. Keep hoping I will find an old reel with a good pinion. Reel actually quit on me last year so I "only" got 25 years of service from it. Amazing how long the good stuff will last.


----------

